
Ithaca, Traverse City, and Roswell are great places to live if the world burns - bpodgursky
https://bpodgursky.com/2019/09/10/it-turns-out-that-ithaca-traverse-city-and-roswell-are-good-places-to-hang-out-while-the-world-burns/
======
morten-oddvar
'Roswell.... is a real city, but the largest industry is “Leprino Foods, one
of the world’s largest mozzarella factories”, which is likely not a first-
strike military target.'

